# Everyone out playing even my boxer



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea those to hand a head buttin contest the 
buck won


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice! I love it when animals can get along! How does the dog feel about the goats?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw cute.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> Nice! I love it when animals can get along! How does the dog feel about the goats?


Well was doing good until it was feeding time he wasn't happy I fed them first then he got rough with my big n/b girl so he is grounded now..


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

So cute!! The little guy against the bug one. Lol! Our boxer wants to play with the goats if we have them out, they all run away except my Togg doe Delilah she goes after Bree. One time she was following Bree and when ever Bree did something Delilah didn't like she would bash her with her head.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Very cute,my goats menace the dog,it's kinda funny cause the dog totally deserves it!


----------

